# First time!!



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Well just got back from my(and my bands) first ever performance. It was an open jam in Whitby at Johnny B's. We played five songs and didn't completly suck. :rockon2: We even won a free mic!! Not that we had much competition, well none really. :tongue: It was good, they asked to come back so we will.


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

Congratulations !!! Playing live is alot of fun and addictive. Keep at it.


----------



## lenbone (May 12, 2006)

*cool*

Feels good ,,Does'nt it?? Good for you dude ! Keep it up.--Bone


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Well Done,:banana: I'm sure you will be doing it often from now on. :rockon2:


----------

